# Need advice on my Cannondale



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Guys, I need your help!, First of all, I AM NOT SELLING ANYTHING, so this shouldn’t be considered as SPAM. I am just asking for advice.

I am planning on selling my HT bike. I realize I don’t use it anymore, so why have it there laying around, right? I just came here to get back a sense of reality.

I am thinking of a 7,000-6,500 tag, I think it is a fair price, but it might be too high or a little low. So, what do you think? Is it a fair? Am I way off

All the components have about three years old, unless otherwise stated. However, from summer 2003 to date they have only been used during two entire summers (that is the riding season in Canada), and 20, or so, hours of riding when I came back to Mexico due to my accident and the replacement with the Norco.

The specs are:

* Frame: Red 02 Cannondale Terra ( M )
* Fork: 3 year old RS Duke SL (rebuilt to eliminate design problems) 
* Brakes: Avid SD 5
* Brake Levers: Avid SD 5
* Cranks: Shimano Alivio
* Shifters: Deore
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur: Deore
* Chain: SRAM PC69 (probably will need to be changed)
* Pedals: Shimano SPD 515 / Cheap Platforms (depending on the trail)
* Stem: Thomson Elite 5 x 90 Black
* Handlebar: Titec Hellbent 1" Rise
* Seatpost: Kalloy 27.2 Black
* Saddle: Specialized BG Comp 03
* Bottom Bracket: LX
* Cassette: Deore G50
* Headset: Cane Creek S2 w/reducers for Cannondale
* Grips: ODI Yeti HardCore (they rule )
* Tire: Michelin HotS 2.1 (work fine, but would need to be replaced soon) 
* Rims: Sun Rhyno Lite (less than 25 hours of riding)
* Front Hub/Skewer: Deore 2005 non-disc (less than 25 hours of riding)
* Seatpost Collar: Kalloy black

The bike was fully serviced in Canada last year and since then has been ridden for no more than 30 hours.

The bike (brakes, drivetrain, fork) works as good as it gets for a bike this old with these specs. 

Ohhh, the bike is not in pristine aesthetic conditions. It has been used as it should. Just for the record, I seldom used it to jump (I am not a jumping guy… yet), I did ride it in rough technical conditions though.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Guys, I need your help!, First of all, I AM NOT SELLING ANYTHING, so this shouldn't be considered as SPAM. I am just asking for advice.
> 
> I am planning on selling my HT bike. I realize I don't use it anymore, so why have it there laying around, right? I just came here to get back a sense of reality.
> 
> ...


I'd say somewhere close to the 6500 figure.... But I'm known for selling stuff cheap (the Phaon went for 2500, the Warp frame with extras for 3000, one Warp used for less than eight months and pristine condition for 8000, never got to sell the 5th Air for 1800, though).


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I would ask for 7... but would settle if it goes for 5500 (lowest price id sell) the part specs are nice but the frame is already 4yrs old.
(If it were a small frame id place a bid for the frame and fork)
Im selling a KHS fs frame(04) for 3 on a LBS and people ask about it, think its a fair price but dont have the dough...
if u wait long enough someone will buy it. 
its a good price


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

triphop said:


> I would ask for 7... but would settle if it goes for 5500 (lowest price id sell) the part specs are nice but the frame is already 4yrs old.
> (If it were a small frame id place a bid for the frame and fork)
> Im selling a KHS fs frame(04) for 3 on a LBS and people ask about it, think its a fair price but dont have the dough...
> if u wait long enough someone will buy it.
> its a good price


Thank guys!!

I know, the frame will be the one thing giving me the hard time to sell it; but I don´t want to sell it by parts (other than the frame, wheels, brakes set, fork and stem, everything else would be difficult to sell). Not in a hurry to sell it so I can wait for the right buyer, just wanted to be sure about the price.I also thought on settle for less money, which maybe I will.

At the end, I was thinking of selling the bike and with that cover the cost of the 66. That would be nice!!!.

Anyways, thanks again.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

I am thinking of a 7,000-6,500 tag, I think it is a fair price, but it might be too high or a little low. So, what do you think? Is it a fair? Am I way off

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ritopc :
Is very difficult to sell a used mountain bike at the right price.

I think that your price is very good and Cannondale retain good price for touting (reventa )

the most important for me is the place of your adds .

This is not spam , but right now I am selling a motolite and is incredible that (almost )nothing knows the bike ,nevertheless the media , internet info about this fantastic bike , I know that the people in this high level forum knows very well the motolite. 

good luck with your Cannondale

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> This is not spam , but right now I am selling a motolite and is incredible that (almost )nothing knows the bike ,nevertheless the media , internet info about this fantastic bike , I know that the people in this high level forum knows very well the motolite.
> 
> the last biker


Once Tigerdog told me: "The only bad thing about having a Titus in Mexico is that nobody knows how good of a bike it is".

But as Madaleno once told (and I was chatting yesterday about the same thing with my wife), sometimes it's better people not to know how much our bikes are worth of.

My wife was like "aren't you afraid someone to steal your bike?" and I replied "yeah, but the saddest thing it'll be sold for like 3000 pesos as not even many 'conossieurs' know the Titus brand".

Santa Cruz or Specializeds get more looks at the trails than Titus.

Weird... Turner is widely known in Mexico though.

Life is not fair...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> I am thinking of a 7,000-6,500 tag, I think it is a fair price, but it might be too high or a little low. So, what do you think? Is it a fair? Am I way off
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


What is the size of your bike? I might be able to market it here in "el DFctuoso" with some friends.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Thank guys!!
> 
> I know, the frame will be the one thing giving me the hard time to sell it; but I don´t want to sell it by parts (other than the frame, wheels, brakes set, fork and stem, everything else would be difficult to sell). Not in a hurry to sell it so I can wait for the right buyer, just wanted to be sure about the price.I also thought on settle for less money, which maybe I will.
> 
> ...


Ooo, then what are you going to do with the z1? Are you going to sell it or keep it?


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Weird... Turner is widely known in Mexico though.


care to elaborate on that? to be honest I didnt know about turner untill I was in the market for a "boutique" frame. researched a little and figured it was just was I was looking for and Im loving it know. 
besides u guys in the forums, ive had exactly three people here in puebla that know turner; or at least that have asked me about it. the guys at (bike shop who sell ellsworth) didnt even know about it. weird. 
on a side note: ells is quite popular here in puebla, i often see them at the trails (mostly ridden by guys in their 40s or older)

this wouldnt be the mexico forum if someone didnt highjaked the thread!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Ooo, then what are you going to do with the z1? Are you going to sell it or keep it?


Sell it!!!... all on it''s due time. You guys are on the top of my buyers list. I 'll let you know, don't worry:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> care to elaborate on that? to be honest I didnt know about turner untill I was in the market for a "boutique" frame. researched a little and figured it was just was I was looking for and Im loving it know.
> besides u guys in the forums, ive had exactly three people here in puebla that know turner; or at least that have asked me about it. the guys at (bike shop who sell ellsworth) didnt even know about it. weird.
> on a side note: ells is quite popular here in puebla, i often see them at the trails (mostly ridden by guys in their 40s or older)
> 
> this wouldnt be the mexico forum if someone didnt highjaked the thread!


Just counting at how many Turners I can think of and how many Titus. Titus are equally priced, speced and perform about just the same... main difference is fit. You should think that the ML should be a super sales bike in Mexico for the price/performance ratio, but you can count more Fluxes... I can only account it to brand aknowledgment.

Hell... the ML beats the crap out of a Blur with a hand tied to its back and you can count more Blurs... and the price is fairly similar.

Turners are more widely known in DF too... people stares at Mada's or Tigerdog's bikes while my Blade was rather ignored... being the Blade as good as a 5 Spot or Burner, hand made in the US too.

It's about brand knowledge. People still give more looks to Spesh bikes than Turner or Titus. Don't get me started on which ones are better.


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Me cuesta trabajo creer que exista gente que desconozca a Turner o Titus...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, I had never heard of them until I saw a lot of mention about them on this forum. Then I looked them up to see if they were some kind of Reynosa or CD Juarez brand! They sure look sweet, but way out of the range my wife would let me spend.


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> They sure look sweet, but way out of the range my wife would let me spend.


Bueno, eso también.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Well, I had never heard of them until I saw a lot of mention about them on this forum. Then I looked them up to see if they were some kind of Reynosa or CD Juarez brand! They sure look sweet, but way out of the range my wife would let me spend.


It's a matter of will power.

My Switchblade is a discontinued '04 model, that I bought for dirt cheap. It'll take me one year and a half to pay it from here... but I gave it a go anyway. I knew it was about hard to get one of these frames.

I presented the possible scenarios to the wife and she gave me my caprice.

I was riding a Giant Warp before this one, so you can figure the jump in frame quality I made.

I don't regret it. It's been worth every penny I'll spend on it. Seriously, many will argue if a bike is worth the 4 figures price tag for the frame alone, but you'll never know why they cost so much until you throw a leg over one of these babies.

Hell... even with the rear shock blown (like it happened to me at El Chico), the Blade felt better than the Warp ever was.

No, I don't make big bucks. I'm not single and I have bills to pay and a baby to raise. I just bit the bullet and stood by my decision.

I would not encourage everyone to do it... but as a bike-whore I am, it couldn't be otherwise.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> It's a matter of will power.
> 
> My Switchblade is a discontinued '04 model, that I bought for dirt cheap. It'll take me one year and a half to pay it from here... but I gave it a go anyway. I knew it was about hard to get one of these frames.
> 
> ...


AMEN!!!!!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Perdon. I understand. I would happily spend $5000 on a new bicycle, on nice Brasilian hardwood to make a new bedroom set, on cameras and lenses or on a motorcycle. I could do ANY of those things but I can`t do ALL of them. Life is full of choices and your choice is to ride a nice bike. I didn`t intend to be insulting.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Perdon. I understand. I would happily spend $5000 on a new bicycle, on nice Brasilian hardwood to make a new bedroom set, on cameras and lenses or on a motorcycle. I could do ANY of those things but I can`t do ALL of them. Life is full of choices and your choice is to ride a nice bike. I didn`t intend to be insulting.


Not a problem... I don't mean to be insulting but I find it silly to spend money on a bedroom set.

I will have to at some point... maybe soon. But I just dislike the idea.

As you say, it's all about what you love.

Brazilian wood is only nice at guitar's fretboards ... Gotta love Pau Rosa fretboards, Hondurian Mahogany bodies and canadian maple top finishes with mother of pearl inlays.

Also, vacuum tubes rule!!!!!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

well, as a single guy living with his parents making "a good salary" with no expenses except paying for school, gf and gas... it was also hard for me to spend the cash, even though I had the money, saved up for it and contemplated the idea for a looong time, its hard to think my bike cost more than a vento scooter. but once u do it, its totally worth it like warp says. (even if its just in your mind). 

but hey! to each his own... some women pay up to 3000 pesos or more for hair extensions! now that is screwed up! and dont get me started on jewelry (totally non functional crap)


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

triphop said:


> but hey! to each his own... some women pay up to 3000 pesos or more for hair extensions! now that is screwed up! and dont get me started on jewelry (totally non functional crap)


Ohhh gosh... don´t get me started on that one. I was f[email protected] impressed the first time i saw the bill for a woman´s dye/hair cut. I could cut my hair for six years (no kidding) for the price they pay in just one visit. I wonder how they surprise when we get a 5k fork??

Each to his own... sooner rather that latter, i´ll have to pay those hair cuts in order to get a nice bike:eekster: a small price to pay to have your significant other happy:thumbsup:


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Completly agree with that, I also don't make big bucks but spent a year earning to buy my dream bike; made my homework regarding frame/components, set an ammount that I could pay and STICK TO IT no matter what!
Being my other bike a hard tail it was a pretty big leap, but by the few times I've been able to ride the Flux it has been well worth the eforts! I'm getting faster on the downhills... =)

El Rivas
Weeeeeeeeee! Survived the commute to work and will be riding today!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> It's a matter of will power.
> 
> My Switchblade is a discontinued '04 model, that I bought for dirt cheap. It'll take me one year and a half to pay it from here... but I gave it a go anyway. I knew it was about hard to get one of these frames.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp :
> You are the owner of the one of the best all time mountain bike .
> 
> For 6 years in a row (1999-2004) I think that in the full suspension world , 4 bikes were leading the f.s. xc and trailbikes class in the world :
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, LB!!

Coming from someone who has ridden them all (and them some more bikes), I'd say that's a qualified comment!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Thanks for the kind words, LB!!
> 
> Coming from someone who has ridden them all (and them some more bikes), I'd say that's a qualified comment!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warp :
At this stage of the life , I start to miss some things ,or well , I don`t to miss nothing ..... talking about bikes, I miss deeply my Titus S. blade 2003, my Intense Tracer , and my Specialized FSR PRO 1999 , 3 superb made in USA frames , with high quality , design , performance , attention to details ,hand made , etc etc etc etc

the last biker


----------

